
The Dilbert Blog: How to Be Creative - paul
http://dilbertblog.typepad.com/the_dilbert_blog/2007/07/how-to-be-creat.html
======
brlewis
I think sometimes this creative process of reversing conventional wisdom can
lead to useful ideas. More often the way people hit upon such ideas is when
the conventional wisdom isn't working for them personally.

